# Casulaties & Losses in Afghanistan (Splirt from:  12 Dec 05 Afghan IED injures 3 Cdn. soldiers)



## KevinB (17 Dec 2005)

Sorry to take away from the flame feast...

FWIW a Suicide Bomber got two this early am (Afghan time) right near Camp Julien -- seems they are gunning for the ANA recently.


----------



## Franko (17 Dec 2005)

Any details on the attack Kev?

Regards


----------



## KevinB (17 Dec 2005)

Not many -- I just checked our int board and it has not been updated.

I got the attack info last night -- this am we got a sitrep that a women and child had been killed - Afghan male bomber...
  (so much for the box stock answer that they dont do that shit eh?)

Sound like it happened near the corner to Julien almost right where Cpl Murphy was killed -- I'm going downtown tomorrow (as refrenced elsewhere) and will try to headout early and check the site out.


RumInt has us losing 4-6 near Khandahar at the Opium Eradication project as we hear we lost a PSD team.  More when I get it confirmed.


----------



## KevinB (18 Dec 2005)

Okay it was a suicide VBIED -- apparently it tried to ram or close with a ISAF convoy right near the former ground of CJ.

3 dead -- uncertain if the woman and child where in the vehilce with the afghan male driver.

No Coalition or ISAF losses.


----------



## darmil (18 Dec 2005)

Thats good.What does the VB stand for I know IED.


----------



## darmil (18 Dec 2005)

Is it vehiclebound?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (18 Dec 2005)

Vehicle Borne


----------



## Armymedic (18 Dec 2005)

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/ISL43652.htm

KABUL, Dec 16 (Reuters) - An explosion in the Afghan capital Kabul on Friday damaged a NATO peacekeeping vehicle, but initial reports said there had been no casualties among the soldiers, a spokesman for the peacekeepers said.

The blast happened on a road between the Kabul zoo and the former King's palace in the west of Kabul, about 500 metres (yards) from the building where a new parliament is due to meet for the first time on Monday.

"There was an ISAF vehicle nearby and it suffered minor damage. First reports are no casualties on the ISAF side," said Major Andy Elmes of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2005)

Similar info from www.mobycapital.com


> AFGHANISTAN: SUICIDE CAR BOMB ATTACK IN KABUL
> AKI, Italy
> 
> Kabul, 16 Dec. (AKI) - A car bomb exploded in the Afghan capital Kabul on Friday killing the suicide attacker and injuring two people. The blast occured near the building where Afghanistan's first parliament in more than 30 years is due to hold its first session on Monday. According to reports the explosion, which damaged a NATO peacekeeping vehicle, happened on a road between the Kabul zoo and the former King's palace in the west of the capital city.
> ...



p.s.  Kev, do you guys also get the ANSO reports?  They're actually pretty good OSINT.  They were right about the car, even the colour of it.  Not bad for OS stuff...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Dec 2005)

http://www.ds-osac.org/Regions/country.cfm?country=141


----------



## mcmurdock (18 Dec 2005)

Any update on the "we lost a PSD team"?  Who is RumInt?  What is "a PSD team"?
Thanks.




			
				KevinB said:
			
		

> Not many -- I just checked our int board and it has not been updated.
> 
> 
> RumInt has us losing 4-6 near Khandahar at the Opium Eradication project as we hear we lost a PSD team.   More when I get it confirmed.


----------



## COBRA-6 (19 Dec 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> Similar info from www.mobycapital.com
> p.s.   Kev, do you guys also get the ANSO reports?   They're actually pretty good OSINT.   They were right about the car, even the colour of it.   Not bad for OS stuff...
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



I was very impressed by the accuracy on this one, also with the various warning signs that have been observed before some of the attacks...


----------



## KevinB (19 Dec 2005)

Yup --- the int has been pretty good.

In fact we had closed Massoud Ave to the public last week due to some pretyt specific int...


*I cant comment on the other stuff WRT the Opium Erradication mission.


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Dec 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> http://www.ds-osac.org/Regions/country.cfm?country=141



Tomohawk6, thanks!  That's a good one too!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## KevinB (20 Dec 2005)

Duey -- you check the scoreboard for the weeks ops?   


3 LOUD Bangs this morning west of US Embassy -- more to follow


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Dec 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Duey -- you check the scoreboard for the weeks ops?
> 
> 
> 3 LOUD Bangs this morning west of US Embassy -- more to follow



Aye, Kev!

5 big ones further west of our loc at ~1530(L) this aft.  I was nicely falling asleep to the Apaches circling over head...even built that into a nice little nappy-dream, then the thumps woke me up.... 

p.s.  how are the AK's working out?

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## KevinB (20 Dec 2005)

Yeah a buddy (another ex Patricia) and I where running around the track at the Cafe and we saw soem Apaches' and Blackhawks -- I guess my MP3 player was too loud though I did not hear the bangs.

I will tell you how the AK's work tomorrow - 50% I had to condem - unfortunate as some only where missing a buttstock - but the Inshallha aiming method does not cut it for westerners   - but 50% look serviceable enough to warrant a test fire.

Cheers

Kevin


----------

